# Lisle, Naperville, Downers Grove, IL , Need to hire a sub asap...



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

We need to hire one more sub ASAP, Lots are all close together, so theres not a lot of driving around. We go out at 1" of snow. Quick pay outs ! No sidewalk duties. Heated shop to work on your truck. Lots of hours..

Looking for a truck or equipment w/pushbox !

Pay is $65 an hour for a truck,
Equipment pay depends what you have...


Call anytime, sooner the better.

Bryan, 630-768-8427
Eric, 630-201-6137

Elite Snowplowing !!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dang it. Why did that guy have to back into my truck?!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

bump
payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey BNC have MARK run that skid or one of the other trucks for you so he can get some work in


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark cant actually come out. Maybe in a few years. 


But really we need one more guy NOW payup we are going to be hurting bad if we dont get some help.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

somebodys gota be out there..


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm in palos heights, dont know if thats too far. 2001 1500 ram w 8ft fisher.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;445435 said:


> i'm in palos heights, dont know if thats too far. 2001 1500 ram w 8ft fisher.


Call us today if you want to help plow out this storm. 4-6 coming and we could really use the help.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Tick tock, Tick tock, Tick tock . . . .. . .. .


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I might be able to give you a hand once the storm ends after I get my stuff all cleaned up. I don't think that will help you much though.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Give us a call we will see what we have done


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassbusters;445401 said:


> Mark cant actually come out. Maybe in a few years.


Why am I not able to plow/run a skid (yes I know how to)? I will be 18 in under 10 days. Does your insurance have something with age or whatever to protect themselves?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

BNC sorry man i hate to bail but my friends truck went down today so i got to cover his stops for him. i'll def. give you a call in the near future!


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

Have 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4X4 7' 6" Super Duty Plow Call Me 773-410-0414


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

amendoza83;446487 said:


> Have 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4X4 7' 6" Super Duty Plow Call Me 773-410-0414


From the looks of your avatar, you look a little young to be plowing don't you think? Wow I thought Mark13 was young!


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*STill looking for help?*

HI there,
I have a 97 ford ranger 4x4,beefed up with MT80 6'8" snoway and a fisher spreader. Call me at 630-816-8991 if u need help.
Mark


----------

